# I finally got him!!!! He's just a baby!



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I AM SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW!!!

Just went to petsmart to get my new boy! He has a 3 gallon Marineland crescent tank with whisper internal filter with adjustable flow and a mini heater, and a jungle of silk plants. When i was down there i also bought some API stress coat to put in and a betta hammock and, yes, i upgraded my food to omega one untill i can find NLS.

And guess what else i brought home?

The CUTEST BABY Halfmoon Doubletail!

I almost passed out!


Just set up his tank, gonna let it run for an hour or so, then going to start slowly acclimating him. He will get weekly water changes, 1 50% and 1 100%

Enjoy the pictures! *I will take more once he is all settled in! !!!!*:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D

Also, he does not have a name, so suggestions welcome!
I thinking about Casper...


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

very cute  casper would be good I guess but u also never know how he will change as he grows. if u wanted to stick with the ghost theme u could call him simply "ghost" or even "spook" or "spirit" or "boo"... I like the name "Merlin" (the magician), hes very unique looking so something magical would be fitting.....by the way, is the bare bottom tank temporary or do u prefer your tanks that way?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

awwww he is soooo cute!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sareena79 said:


> very cute  casper would be good I guess but u also never know how he will change as he grows. if u wanted to stick with the ghost theme u could call him simply "ghost" or even "spook" or "spirit" or "boo"... I like the name "Merlin" (the magician), hes very unique looking so something magical would be fitting.....by the way, is the bare bottom tank temporary or do u prefer your tanks that way?


Thanks! Hmmm Merlin is cute 

I just dont know!

And yes, i wanted this tank to be bare bottom because it will be easier to clean and hes just a baby so i want his fins to stay nice!


@Mega, Thanks!
I dont know, i just wanted a bare bottom one for right now


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Pretty! He might marble.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks! Yep, i can already see some red and blue on his fins, cant wait to see how he turns out!


----------



## baileyhewlett (Oct 3, 2012)

Adorable!!!!  Congrats on your new baby.  You'll have a great time together!!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like how those big black eyes just POP against his white face, very cute! cant wait to see how he changes, keep us all posted. pix are my favorite part


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thank you!

I cant wait either, and i will keep you posted


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I barely resisted a double tailed baby yesterday!

Happy for you and Casper!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ooo they are hard to resist arent they?

Thanks, your happiness is appreciated!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i forgot to ask, how much should i be feeding him since i am assuming hes a baby, hes under an inch.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Congratulations!! He is a real charmer!
MARSHMALLOW!!! I could call him *marshmallow* or Joke, Poke, Fluffy, *Albino Coal, Quartz*, Squiggle, Happy, Neko, or Chicken (short for 'Taste Like Chicken!) 
What ever feels right to you! 

 Happy for you! I love DTs!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like marshmellow, thats fun. u could call him mellow for short or just marsh


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Dozzem said:


> Congratulations!! He is a real charmer!
> MARSHMALLOW!!! I could call him *marshmallow* or Joke, Poke, Fluffy, *Albino Coal, Quartz*, Squiggle, Happy, Neko, or Chicken (short for 'Taste Like Chicken!)
> What ever feels right to you!
> 
> Happy for you! I love DTs!


OMG thanks so much! You are really good with names!!
I like Quartz and Marshmallow hehe.....

I was just reading your "im blind" thread! I love Usa or was it Ulsa? LOL:-D

hehe Marsh or Mellow?


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I like Mellow, because its my grandma's dog's name XD

>.< He does have an odd name. Its Ula (pronounced YOU-la) meaning the jewel of the sea. I thought it was funny because he is a fresh water fish! Ya, he surprises me all the time! 

I like naming things because its putting the personally, style and looks of what you are naming into one word. Names are very important!

(I also really like gems and geology, if you couldn't tell by the names I gave you X3)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

how cute!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I have that exact same tank but it looks so much bigger in your pic LOL ... love the bare-bottom with the silk plants looks really good! take pics with him in it  
He is so adorable I couldn't get over it


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks! Uploading pictures right now in his tank, he really enjoys it! Found him last night sleeping on his betta hammock 

The filter almost has no current, and the led lights are amazing!

He loves his omega one food, and bloodworms!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

*Warning: Picture spam!!*

:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Awww..just look at how adorable he is..Myrainbow..I am soo happy for you I like the name marsh, as in marshmallow too, but yea, I see some pinkish hues, and flecks of purpl-y looking blues in his fins, he is going to color up immensley I think..so you got the Crescent tank..nice I just got a new fishy too I named him Ocean!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

The last pic, he looks like an Opal or a Pearl..with all those colors that I see


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> Awww..just look at how adorable he is..Myrainbow..I am soo happy for you I like the name marsh, as in marshmallow too, but yea, I see some pinkish hues, and flecks of purpl-y looking blues in his fins, he is going to color up immensley I think..so you got the Crescent tank..nice I just got a new fishy too I named him Ocean!!


thank you! His name is Casper da Marshmallow 

He is just a baby, under an inch, and i cant wait to see if he is going to marble or change colors!

I just looked at your albums of ocean :shock:
The tank is amazing! Perfect size for my little guy, filter is great AND the LED lights are so beautiful!
That fish is just too gorgeous!! Congratulations!:-D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks hun, He picked me out..It was the coolest thing, Ironically I was gonna name him BlackBeard, cuz he has a beard when he flares that is black..hahahaha..
Hey see the link in my sig..that is our F/B group..check it out.. Come join us!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

haha how cute!!

I will defineeltey check it out thanks!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

such a cutie love the name!!!


----------



## PinkGuava (Oct 15, 2012)

Lovely baby!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------

